# Telekom MX Leader on ebay



## Fivethumbs (Jul 26, 2005)

There is a nice Eddy Team Telekom on ebay. I love that color scheme. I have one of the "last 100" Motorolas but I think if I had the choice I would have taken a Telekom MX Leader. Check it out.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Eddy-Merckx-MX-Leader-Telecom-team-color-frame-set-NOS_W0QQitemZ280043176342QQihZ018QQcategoryZ98084QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------

